# Karate Cats



## MBuzzy (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone else found these?

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p275/LauraGolias/icanhazcheezburger/karatecat.jpg

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_pics/karate_cat.htm


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have never seen the first one and thought what a split.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 11, 2009)

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p275/LauraGolias/tinyninjas.jpg


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2009)

I can has ninja?

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_pics/do_you_want_ninja.htm


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p275/LauraGolias/tinyninjas.jpg


 

That is a great one.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 11, 2009)

My ex girlfriend is addicted to those damn LoLcatz.  She makes like 20 a day.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are some of my karate/ninja cats...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> My ex girlfriend is addicted to those damn LoLcatz.  She makes like 20 a day.



Ah, we've found the source!


----------

